# Ipod Accessories



## fredtgreco (Feb 10, 2006)

Ok, so I broke down and got an IPod. NOw I am wondering what the best solution is for carrying it around and using it in the car. So I am looking for:



The best case that will protect it from scratching. I don't need or want fancy, just functional and as protective as possible
Something to use the IPod in the car. I'm not sure whether an FM transmitter or Tape transmitter is best, or if they make one that does both. I don't want to spend a ton here, but if this acts as a charger too, that would be a plus
The cheapest A/C (wall) charger

Any opinions?


----------



## RamistThomist (Feb 10, 2006)

If you have a PC:

First, you need a hammer.
Second, you need to swing hard in the direction of the PC.
Third, pray you connect hammer and pc

Ok seriously, I said that because I can't get Itunes to show up on my computer.

As for the transmitter....hold off on that for a while. I can't pick up any neutral stations in Jackson.


----------



## ReformedWretch (Feb 10, 2006)

I have an FM transmitter that I LOVE but it's 70 bucks. If you're ok with that let me know and I'll post details.


----------



## rmb (Feb 10, 2006)

Fred, I wanted some time to make a thoughtful decision. So I have used a leather pouch that an old electric razor once lived in. In the car I use a converter that the teenage sales gal told me about. It slides into cassette slot at one end, the other end is where you plug in your I pod. Works great for 20 dollars.


----------



## fredtgreco (Feb 10, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Draught Horse_
> If you have a PC:
> 
> First, you need a hammer.
> ...



Ok, ok. Bring your IPod to school one day with your laptop and I'll fix it.


----------



## RamistThomist (Feb 10, 2006)

> _Originally posted by fredtgreco_
> 
> 
> > _Originally posted by Draught Horse_
> ...




Thanks, but Faris Paxton fixed it for me tonight. Still, it might crash again. And if it does, I will let you know.


----------



## fredtgreco (Feb 10, 2006)

> _Originally posted by houseparent_
> I have an FM transmitter that I LOVE but it's 70 bucks. If you're ok with that let me know and I'll post details.



Not sure I would spend that much, but I would like to at least "see" it. What is it?


----------



## Civbert (Feb 10, 2006)

> _Originally posted by fredtgreco_
> 
> Something to use the IPod in the car. I'm not sure whether an FM transmitter or Tape transmitter is best, ...
> 
> Any opinions?



I got a fairly cheap tape transmitter for my Pocket PC for listening to audio in the car and it works great. 

If you have a shower radio the FM transmitter is convenient.


----------



## ReformedWretch (Feb 10, 2006)

> _Originally posted by fredtgreco_
> 
> 
> > _Originally posted by houseparent_
> ...



I have this and lke it very much.

http://www.ebuyer.com/customer/prod...9kdWN0X292ZXJ2aWV3&product_uid=160207&_LOC=US


----------



## ReformedWretch (Feb 10, 2006)

Belkin makes an assortment of ipod accessories that are rather nice.

http://www.belkin.com/index.asp


----------



## ReformedWretch (Feb 10, 2006)

Wow, the FM transmitter of mine is only 50 bucks straight from Belkin!

http://catalog.belkin.com/IWCatProductPage.process?Product_Id=186770

They also have some nice carrying cases.


----------



## RamistThomist (Feb 10, 2006)

wow, that does look cool.

One question.
THe way my radio works is thus:

I can't manually connect to a station. I can only mash a button and it takes me to, say, 88.7. But let's say taht said stations are already music stations, any help?

Did that make sense?


----------



## ReformedWretch (Feb 10, 2006)

You have to be able to find a station that is pretty much just static.


----------



## RamistThomist (Feb 10, 2006)

> _Originally posted by houseparent_
> You have to be able to find a station that is pretty much just static.



Even if the transmitter says only "88.3, 88.5, 88.7" ????


----------



## Covenant Joel (Feb 10, 2006)

I would go with the ISkin (iskin.com) for a case. I don't have one myself, but I really wish that I did. 

I got the Monster ICar Play Plus Wireless FM Transmitter. It is amazing. It charges the ipod and transmits simultaneously. It is also very powerful. Even on stations that are not completely static, it overpowers it, cuts out what you were hearing, and plays clearly.


----------



## WrittenFromUtopia (Feb 10, 2006)

If you have a tape player in your car, use the tape transmitter, it has better sound quality.

If you don't have a tape player, the best transmitter is the Griffin iTrip, in my opinion.

For cases, any of the stretchy-plastic cases are fine, like you can find at Target, etc. Get one that protects the screen, preferably.

The iPod should have come with an adapter to plug the iPod into the wall using the USB2.0 connector. If not, get one of those from Apple, they work fine. I'm sure Griffin or Belkin makes one as well.

For accessories, try to stay with either Griffin, first of all, or Belkin.


----------

